
Gelion batteries to help power the renewables revolution - justinclift
https://sydney.edu.au/news-opinion/news/2019/02/27/gelion-batteries-to-help-power-the-renewables-revolution.html
======
airbreather
Article and website have almost no useful data around performance, sizing,
longevity, energy density, even cell voltage, I was most interested but
couldnt find any info before I lost interest to help me identify the edge case
it attacks.

I sent them an email, see what comes back.

